# Nitrox Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Wednesday eveningMarch 5 I'll be teaching a Nitrox class if anyone is interested. The cost of the course is $149.00. If interested you can call MBT at 455-7702 to sign up.

Rich


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Just reminding everyone that we'll be starting the Nitrox Class at 6:00pm after the Advanced Class planning session at 5:30pm.

Rich


----------

